# HR24-100 - freezes and audio losses w/HDMI to AV Receiver. Bad Software or Bad Unit?



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

_Update 2010/08/26: my problems below seem likely to be related to connecting my HR24-100 via HDMI to my Onkyo audio video receiver, even as of the latest firmware (0x40d), and in lieu of a firmware fix possibly mitigated by sending HDMI direct to TV and digital audio to the receiver. Others have also reported cases of HR24 freezing/complete audio loss when connecting its HDMI to the following brands of receiver: *Onkyo, Pioneer, Denon, and Yamaha*, and also reported an end of problems switching to HDMI direct to the TV. However others report the same symptoms even when doing HDMI direct to a TV, so it may be that the problem can occur generally but happens more frequently with HDMI through specific receivers, or perhaps (as the list of affected brands continues to expand) brand doesn't even matter and its something completely different.

To help gather data points, if you're experiencing any of the symptoms below (like playback freezes/audio loss especially after fast/skip forwarding) please report your HR24-x00 model type and if you have it directly connected to a TV or through a receiver, and what brands and model numbers (e.g. HR24-100 to Onkyo TX-SR805). Also please post the same info if you have an HR24 connected via HDMI to one of the above brands of receivers and *are not* having any problems. Thanks.
_
Hello-

I had D* installed on July 15. Just a single TV install, did the free HD+DVR offer, and ended up with an HD Dish on my building's roof running into a SWM inside that also connects to the HR24-100 they issued me. I have the HR24-100 connected via HDMI to my Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver, which just does HDMI passthrough to my LG LH90 TV. The HR24 is running 0x3e4 firmware.

Reception and the DVR have been great (I've had a TiVo Series 2 and cringed whenever exposed to friends' Motorola cable DVRs), but ever since the install the HR24 has probably locked up at least once per day. Initially I thought it might have been correlated with the DVR being under load, like dual-recording and trying to play back a recording, but having seen more freezes/crashes since then I don't know that I can point to anything particular. The problems have manifested themselves in a few ways, usually eventually ending up with a system freeze where it will not respond to any remote commands, playback is frozen, and the D* logo on the HR24 does not flash to indicate remote signal received. After about 3 minutes of freeze the system will automatically reboot, which of course takes another 3-4 minutes to complete.


Program freezes, usually when first starting playback, or fast forwarding. Can't advance the program. DVR responds to menu commands at the start but usually will freeze soon after choosing another recording or changing channels. This sympton seemed to happen more at the beginning; the other two below are now more common.
Audio goes out. Onkyo receiver still displays Dolby Digital (rather than "No Signal" or a different mode indicating non-5.1 audio), but no audio plays. Usually after this occurs system will lock up within a few minutes or after heavy menu use, selecting another program, and so on.
Playback pauses on its own. Can still FF/RW and skip forward/back, and when I press play at the new playback point playback will successfully resume, but only for 1-2 seconds before freezing. All recordings and live channels end up suffering from this. This doesn't necessarily lead to a system freeze and then reboot on its own, but that may just be because I nearly immediately press the red reset button.

I did the 90 minute surface scan but it didn't come back up showing any problems. Did the system diagnostic but it only reported no phone line plugged in. So my main question is whether is likely a software bug or my unit needs replacing. Even if it were software I wouldn't mind trying a new hardware unit, although I have some concern that I wouldn't be able to get another HR24 unit to replace it - my understanding is they can give leasers whatever equipment they want? I wouldn't want to replace a physically-fine HR24 unit that had a software bug that may get fixed later only to end up with a slower DVR now. If they do try to replace it with an older unit can I just refuse the install without penalty?

I've just seen mention that the audio part has happened to other people, and that one solution is to use component + optical audio. I haven't tried that yet, but also wasn't sure if it applied to the 0x3e4 firmware or that was supposed to have fixed this, and also if the other hangs/playback problems that weren't just audio dropping out was indicative that I'm experiencing something different?

Thanks in advance for your time and help.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

:welcome_s to dbstalk

Although I don't have a HR24-100, my 500 is similar and since no one responded in many hours let me see if I can help you in some way.

Yes there are some known problems with the units since they are new. Your audio issues are not uncommon, the daily freeze ups are. With your Dolby receiver, I suspect you are using HDMI pass through? Most problems are with that config.

If you can, try a direct HDMI connection to your TV and an optical connection to your Onkyo receiver. I've always had that for every Directv receiver I've ever owned and don't seem to have the problems others historically have with HDMI pass through. The HDMI pass through could also account for the HR24 lock ups.

If you want to try another receiver, an installer won't usually come out. Directv will ship it to you. You have to replace it, activate and send the old one back. You can even send the replacement back if its no better, as long as they get something back. But then you have to call again and get the old one and access card re-activated.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello and :welcome_s to DBSTalk.

First, the audio issue has a thread of its own here. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182017 You may want to look at it. I also have an Onkyo 806 and I have the issues you speak of periodically when watching recorded content. The thread I am pointing you to is an issues only thread that is collecting only data without discussion of the problem. That is because there reportedly D* engineers monitoring that thread for factual data and reading non-facts is counter-productive to that particular thread. If you read it you will probably understand. Feel free to add any data you might have.

As for the DVR freezing all I can say is that it is expected that a revision to the software is coming and that will likely at least diminish the lockup and freezing issues.

If I were you I would not even bother doing things like surface scans at this point and wait for the next revision of the software to see if that diminishes your problems. If so that would indicate that the problems do not likely lie within the hardware and therefore taking the chance of not receiving a replacement HR24 is probably not worth the risk. Remember that the HR24 is still pretty new and as with any new technology bugs will appear and will need to be resolved, and that process is ongoing.

If I missed any of your points feel free to ask. One of the members will be glad to share thoughts with you.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the responses and the welcomes guys. Appreciate the help.



NR4P said:


> Yes there are some known problems with the units since they are new. Your audio issues are not uncommon, the daily freeze ups are. With your Dolby receiver, I suspect you are using HDMI pass through? Most problems are with that config.


Yes, I believe the Onkyo 805 does HDMI passthrough - I'm not positive if there's even an option to turn if off. In any case I don't get any on screen display for volume/source like I do with non-HDMI inputs. However I do have HDMI Audio Out set to Off (as I don't listen to anything through the TV's speakers; also turning it on seems to only allow the receiver to process a stereo signal). I also see that "Lip Sync" is set to Enable. This has never been a problem with a PC with a Radeon 5770 connected via HDMI through the receiver.



NR4P said:


> If you can, try a direct HDMI connection to your TV and an optical connection to your Onkyo receiver. I've always had that for every Directv receiver I've ever owned and don't seem to have the problems others historically have with HDMI pass through. The HDMI pass through could also account for the HR24 lock ups.


Sounds good, I'll try that. From what you've seen on the forums does it seem to be the case that HDMI direct to the TV plus digital audio to the receiver is just as good at avoiding as component cable video + digital audio? I only ask because the latter is a workaround I've seen mentioned a few times in my brief time searching here, but HDMI would be more convenient. Also, I presume a coaxial digital connection between my HR24-100 and the Onkyo would be just as good as an optical one?



NR4P said:


> If you want to try another receiver, an installer won't usually come out. Directv will ship it to you. You have to replace it, activate and send the old one back. You can even send the replacement back if its no better, as long as they get something back. But then you have to call again and get the old one and access card re-activated.


OK, that's great to know. I've been told that they'll be coming out to do a better job on the coax running to the rooftop (they could use about 6 more feet so it actually lies flush along the surfaces), though I've been stood up on that for 2 consecutive Fridays. In any case I think I can get an in-person service call out here (I have their twitter attention now), although it almost seems like it would be best if I could delay that until the next firmware revision comes out and I can see if that fixes things for me before scheduling an appointment.



john18 said:


> First, the audio issue has a thread of its own here. You may want to look at it. I also have an Onkyo 806 and I have the issues you speak of periodically when watching recorded content. The thread I am pointing you to is an issues only thread that is collecting only data without discussion of the problem. That is because there reportedly D* engineers monitoring that thread for factual data and reading non-facts is counter-productive to that particular thread. If you read it you will probably understand. Feel free to add any data you might have.


Thanks. With your 806, do you have just occasional and brief audio dropouts or is it such that once you lose the audio you can never get it back short of a reset? I've had both occasional dropouts (fairly brief, maybe 1 second or so) that don't seem correlated with system freezes as well as the more irritating "audio goes away and never comes back" that usually precedes a system lockup (assuming I don't manually reset it myself first).



john18 said:


> If I were you I would not even bother doing things like surface scans at this point and wait for the next revision of the software to see if that diminishes your problems. If so that would indicate that the problems do not likely lie within the hardware and therefore taking the chance of not receiving a replacement HR24 is probably not worth the risk. Remember that the HR24 is still pretty new and as with any new technology bugs will appear and will need to be resolved, and that process is ongoing.


Yeah, from what I understand the HR24's are far nicer than previous models; indeed I was surprised how pleasant it was for a "free" DVR, especially after seeing the horror of Motorola cable DVRs that are just as terrible as they were 5 years ago. So I'm loathe to risk swapping down to a slower model, and OK holding out for fixes and dealing with the annoying hangs if it's not bad hardware and software issues that will eventually be fixed.

One question about the leased receiver... they've told me I have the first 90 days for installation issues (including things such as antenna alignment) for free, but after that I'd need to pay the $6/month (or whatever) service protection plan if I didn't want to pay for service. Is that just service calls, i.e. even after those 90 days will they still replace defective DVRs (via mail) for free?


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

mpod said:


> Thanks. With your 806, do you have just occasional and brief audio dropouts or is it such that once you lose the audio you can never get it back short of a reset? I've had both occasional dropouts (fairly brief, maybe 1 second or so) that don't seem correlated with system freezes as well as the more irritating "audio goes away and never comes back" that usually precedes a system lockup (assuming I don't manually reset it myself first).


Yes, but I estimate my short dropouts at 2-4 seconds. I have also had the kind of dropouts where the receiver needs to be reset. Those are two different problems, the short one having to do with MPEG-4 encoding issues at transmission and the long er issue being something in the software. D* is actually looking at both issues. The thread I linked earlier is for the shorter dropouts. The longer ones are a problem suspected in the software running the HR24 and as I said, it is being looked at.



mpod said:


> One question about the leased receiver... they've told me I have the first 90 days for installation issues (including things such as antenna alignment) for free, but after that I'd need to pay the $6/month (or whatever) service protection plan if I didn't want to pay for service. Is that just service calls, i.e. even after those 90 days will they still replace defective DVRs (via mail) for free?


There are threads on the forums about that. Just search the term "Protection Plan".

Personally I have the PP. There are a few things that it does that you might otherwise pay for, such as alignments more often then once a year (think big windstorm), cable repair if some idiot splices the cable while burying cable or pipe (it happened to me), needing to exchange a receiver (they don't charge the $19.95 shipping fee) and some other stuff. I have figured that in my case I have, at worst, broken even on it and I like the fact that I also seem to get faster (priority) service if I have a system failure.

I'm sorry that it took me this long to respond. I am evaluating a couple of solar electric proposals and have been researching and learning stuff.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

john18 said:


> I'm sorry that it took me this long to respond. I am evaluating a couple of solar electric proposals and have been researching and learning stuff.


Oh that was hardly much of a delay. I very much appreciate the time and info, you've been extremely helpful. Here's hoping that HR24 firmware update comes out soon!


----------



## Rootz (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all - long time lurker, first time poster.

I upgraded to WHDVR about 2 weeks ago and received two HR24-100s - the installer told me my HR20-100s wouldn't work and I didn't put up a fight  I've been experiencing the same symptoms, particularly the freezing, on one of them. It also runs through an Onkyo 805; the other unit connects directly to a TV and has been problem-free.

I'll try running HDMI directly to the TV and see if that helps. Big thanks to all the posters!


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

I still have this issue on one of my hr24-100's


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Just to update, I've tried switching to HDMI direct to my TV and coaxial digital out to the Onkyo 805 for the past few days, and haven't had a freeze/reboot. But I actually hadn't had one for a few days with HDMI to the Onkyo until one just before I switched. From the linked thread of general digital audio issues with DirecTV it sounds like interfacing to the Onkyos (or at least mine and the posters above me) *might * be causing the HR24 to respond especially poorly to some of the audio dropouts. Or those could just be completely independent and it's some other issue. But I'm hoping the rumored next firmware update will allow me to go back to HDMI through my receiver without any of the problems I've had up to this point.


----------



## Rootz (Oct 19, 2007)

It's been a week now since I ran HDMI straight to the TV and haven't had a freeze/reboot since. I'll switch back after the next update and try again.

I was getting a lockup about once a day when it ran through the Onkyo.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine has been connected directly to my tv with HDMI. It freezes up daily.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

I have been thinking of buying an external hard drive so my shows won't be accidentally erased during freezes or if the receiver needs to be replaced. anyone else do that?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I'm getting random freezes on both of my HR24-100s as well. I've tested both DVRs extensively & all tests PASS.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nflguy said:


> I have been thinking of buying an external hard drive so my shows won't be accidentally erased during freezes or if the receiver needs to be replaced. anyone else do that?


An external drive won't matter if you replace the receiver. Recordings won't play on a different receiver.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> An external drive won't matter if you replace the receiver. Recordings won't play on a different receiver.


really? what if its the same make and model receiver?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nflguy said:


> really? what if its the same make and model receiver?


Doesn't matter, all recordings are tied to the receiver they were made on.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

Doh!


----------



## Jnipz (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm getting much of the same. I run my HR24-100 to a Pioneer Elite SC-37 and one to my Sammy for test purposes. I get lock ups on both. It usually starts when i'm watching a recorded show and the audio first drops out. I then stop the recording and change stations, still with no audio. I tried turning DD off on the HR24, still no audio. It then locks up and it will stay locked up until I hard reset it.
I hope they resolve this soon.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

The HR24-100 in my bedroom has already been replaced twice for freezing up. However the hr24-100 in my living room has never had any problems.

I'm thinking of upgrading to whole home dvr service. That way if the bedroom dvr has to be replaced we can still watch programs that were recorded on the living room dvr on the replacement dvr which won't have any programming at first.. Its a big time hassle for me when the bedroom dvr doesn't have the shows my wife and daughter wanna watch at night. Anytime I mention possibly having to replace our bedroom dvr due to freezing my wife gets pissed. Whole home dvr might solve that issue.


----------



## rcliffor (Aug 17, 2010)

My HR24-100 freezes during playback fast forward. Sometimes it will start playback again if I hit "stop" button, but with NO audio. It takes a receiver reset to recover. TNT is especially bad.

My receiver is connected through my Denon AVR-1911. All cables are high speed Monster HDMI cables.


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

rcliffor said:


> My HR24-100 freezes during playback fast forward. Sometimes it will start playback again if I hit "stop" button, but with NO audio. It takes a receiver reset to recover. TNT is especially bad.
> 
> My receiver is connected through my Denon AVR-1911. All cables are high speed Monster HDMI cables.


I am experiencing this problem as well.

hr24-500 hooked up with hdmi through my Onkyo receiver.

the only constant I have is that it occurs during FF of a recorded show.

I will watch this thread for updates.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

As another update, I did not have any lockups while FFing/RWing, audio loss (other than the short audio gaps as reported in the other thread), or any other issues during a period of about 7 days after switching to HDMI direct from the HR24 to my TV and HR24 Coax Digital Audio out to my Onkyo 805. So that may have solved the freezing issues for me.

I received the update from 0x3e4 to 0x40d two days ago and noticed it yesterday. At that point I switched back to my original configuration of HDMI video+audio from the HR24 to the Onkyo (and HDMI video from Onkyo to the TV). So far no problems in the past 24 hours or so, but that's still a very short time frame. I'll definitely update here if I do experience any lockups.


----------



## iamkoza (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one having issues with the HR 24.... I just love being a part of the public beta test process


I have an Onkyo 705 AVR, the HR 24 connected to the AVR via HDMI, Dolby D is enabled on the HR 24.... MY video playack freezes occur usually when I am using 30 sec skip if I hit replay to stop the skip... the AVR will freeze every so often... a system reset is my only way out. My sysmptons are exactly as described int he last bullet point of the OP's post. I too ran the system scans and nothing came up... I even got DTV to send me a new Receiver... but still have the same lock-up problems. I defintely do not want to have to run HDMI to the TV and optical to the AVR.... my G/f is somewhat tech challenged... I'm hoping a firmware fix comes out soon.

Edit: I just checked and see that I have the 0x40d firmware. I got my new receiver on Thursday and didn't use it this weekend until today as I was away from home...


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

This morning i woke up to 1 of my HR24-100 not being able to rewind, pause. Every time i tried to replay, rewind, FF it would freeze up. The only way to get it out was to hit FF(even though it did nothing) & hit the 30-skip & it would return to live TV. I did a RBR and everything returned to normal, until tonight's viewing a of an archived show, The NET, and it froze up 3 times on my wife.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I experienced the loss of audio and FREEZING upon FF'ing or rewinding problem. Went through (3) new HR24 receivers in 3 weeks. First two were HR24-100's, both experienced the same "6 x day" annoying problems and resets. Last receiver was an HR24-500. I've had it several weeks now and, so far, no failures/problems. Except for the new software update this morning, I had no sound for a while but it returned. 

And by the way. When I experienced the loss of audio/freezing problem, I tried everything. Even bypassed my Onyko system complete. HR24-100 via HDMI directly to my TV. Even tried different HDMI cables. Failed in every configuration. I'm scared to post this because now I've probably jinxed my new HR24-500 ... lol.

Another "by the way". Direct TV states this is not a known issue with the HR24's.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> I experienced the loss of audio and FREEZING upon FF'ing or rewinding problem. Went through (3) new HR24 receivers in 3 weeks. First two were HR24-100's, both experienced the same "6 x day" annoying problems and resets. Last receiver was an HR24-500. I've had it several weeks now and, so far, no failures/problems. Except for the new software update this morning, I had no sound for a while but it returned.
> 
> And by the way. When I experienced the loss of audio/freezing problem, I tried everything. Even bypassed my Onyko system complete. HR24-100 via HDMI directly to my TV. Even tried different HDMI cables. Failed in every configuration. I'm scared to post this because now I've probably jinxed my new HR24-500 ... lol.
> 
> *Another "by the way". Direct TV states this is not a known issue with the HR24's*.


I'm pretty sure it's known. Front line CSR's typically don't know a lot other than what's in their scripts and if you went through three of them, for sure they know . The replacement folks are pretty good at knowing when issues start to surface, and you having issues with 2 HR24-100s is an issue that won't go un-noticed, I think.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Marty, I was kidding. Guess it didn't sound that-a-way. Of course it's a known issue. But I swear to God, I've spoken to the highest level wienies at Direct TV. I won't name names but it amazes me they won't own this issue at all.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

mpod said:


> As another update, I did not have any lockups while FFing/RWing, audio loss (other than the short audio gaps as reported in the other thread), or any other issues during a period of about 7 days after switching to HDMI direct from the HR24 to my TV and HR24 Coax Digital Audio out to my Onkyo 805. So that may have solved the freezing issues for me.
> 
> I received the update from 0x3e4 to 0x40d two days ago and noticed it yesterday. At that point I switched back to my original configuration of HDMI video+audio from the HR24 to the Onkyo (and HDMI video from Onkyo to the TV). So far no problems in the past 24 hours or so, but that's still a very short time frame. I'll definitely update here if I do experience any lockups.


Well so much for that. As I describe in the 0x040d issues thread I just had my first lockup with the new firmware and HDMI through the Onkyo. Sigh. :nono:


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> Marty, I was kidding. Guess it didn't sound that-a-way. Of course it's a known issue. But I swear to God, I've spoken to the highest level wienies at Direct TV. I won't name names but it amazes me they won't own this issue at all.


On that one I agree completely! 

I've mentioned to a bunch of folks as well. I have them coming out on Wednesday. Not sure what will happen, but we'll see what's on the truck.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

I have HDMI audio loss and freezinging requiring a reboot if I use trick play. Receiver is HR24-100 with HDMI through an Onkyo TX-SR705. i have 40D and it is no better.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

iamkoza said:


> Glad I'm not the only one having issues with the HR 24.... I just love being a part of the public beta test process
> 
> I have an Onkyo 705 AVR, the HR 24 connected to the AVR via HDMI, Dolby D is enabled on the HR 24.... MY video playack freezes occur usually when I am using 30 sec skip if I hit replay to stop the skip... the AVR will freeze every so often... a system reset is my only way out. My sysmptons are exactly as described int he last bullet point of the OP's post. I too ran the system scans and nothing came up... I even got DTV to send me a new Receiver... but still have the same lock-up problems. I defintely do not want to have to run HDMI to the TV and optical to the AVR.... my G/f is somewhat tech challenged... I'm hoping a firmware fix comes out soon.
> 
> Edit: I just checked and see that I have the 0x40d firmware. I got my new receiver on Thursday and didn't use it this weekend until today as I was away from home...


"I defintely do not want to have to run HDMI to the TV and optical to the AVR.... my G/f is somewhat tech challenged."

Whats wrong with running hdmi to the tv and optical to the audio receiver??


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

rcliffor said:


> My HR24-100 freezes during playback fast forward. Sometimes it will start playback again if I hit "stop" button, but with NO audio. It takes a receiver reset to recover. TNT is especially bad.
> 
> My receiver is connected through my Denon AVR-1911. All cables are high speed Monster HDMI cables.


Monster cables are a MAJOR scam. Hopefully you have not owned them long and can return for a refund.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Nflguy said:


> "I defintely do not want to have to run HDMI to the TV and optical to the AVR.... my G/f is somewhat tech challenged."
> 
> Whats wrong with running hdmi to the tv and optical to the audio receiver??


While I'm sure *iamkoza* can reply for himself, one advantage of HDMI through a receiver is (besides not needing an additional dedicated audio cable) is that you can leave your TV on the single AV receiver input and use to your receiver to control the input and all audio functions. I know that's my personal preference and am guessing it's what simplifies things for his tech-challenged girlfriend. With the HDMI direct to the TV and digital audio direct to my Onkyo workaround I need to keep both TV and receiver inputs in sync. Also all video routed through my Onkyo allows me to store calibrated CMS settings for a single TV input and not manually copy them over to others.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I also agree that we should NOT have to use a work around for an HDMI compliant device. I have 2 receivers connected to the same audio unit via HDMI. My HR22-100 works like a champ... the HR24-100 has to be rebooted several times a day if I try to watch recordings, whether via MRV or locally recorded.


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

question. 

how can we check which firmware we are running? 
how can we check/force an update?

this freezing is SUPER ANNOYING, and I too do not want to run HDMI straight to my tv and hd audio to the receiver.

Multiple times now my current recordings are failing because I have had to do a reset of the box while a program is being recorded. it's a double :flaiming:bang:box:


----------



## silentbobandjay (Apr 4, 2008)

I have experienced the Audio Loss issue with an H24 connected to my HR21-700 through MRV. It is connected to my Anthem AVM50 with HDMI and digital coax audio. Failures have occurred each of the two times I've been ~1.5 hours into a recorded football game shortly after a long period of FF (past halftime). The reset button has not resolved the issue; I've had to disconnect from power each time to fix.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

mattclarke said:


> how can we check which firmware we are running?


To see the firmware version you can simply hold down the info button until the system info page comes up.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

Another person having freezing/complete audio dropout problems with HR24-200. I can usually get the video to start playing properly if it freezes, but I get no audio until I reset the box. After reset the box works fine, until the next freeze up. Had the HR24 about 1 week and it has happen 4 times now. Really annoying considering it takes about 5 minutes to reset the receiver. Like others have said, it seems to be more likely to happen when watching recorded tv, and while ffwd and rrwd. I am running HDMI through a Onkyo SR607 pass-through. I will switch to the optical out once I get another optical cable and see if that fixes the problem. I am really hoping that they fix this problem soon, really soon. I have an installer coming out next week and I will ask him to trade out the box, but I doubt that will fix my problem.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

CBMC said:


> Another person having freezing/complete audio dropout problems with HR24-200. I can usually get the video to start playing properly if it freezes, but I get no audio until I reset the box. After reset the box works fine, until the next freeze up. Had the HR24 about 1 week and it has happen 4 times now. Really annoying considering it takes about 5 minutes to reset the receiver. Like others have said, it seems to be more likely to happen when watching recorded tv, and while ffwd and rrwd. I am running HDMI through a Onkyo SR607 pass-through. I will switch to the optical out once I get another optical cable and see if that fixes the problem. I am really hoping that they fix this problem soon, really soon. I have an installer coming out next week and I will ask him to trade out the box, but I doubt that will fix my problem.


It just may fix your problem. If he swaps your box out, see if he has a -500 version of the box. I don't think I have seen anyone say they have the issue discussed in this thread on a -500 version. Most seem to be on the -100 and some with a -200.

I can tell you, I have an HR24-500 attached to an Onkyo 705 and then onto a Sony XBR4 TV and it has been great so far. No freezeups or audio dropouts like being discussed in this thread. About the only negative I can think of vs my prior HR20-100 is that when changing from a channel that does not have DD5.1 audio to one that has 5.1, with the HR24-500 my Onkyo seems to take about a second or so longer for the audio to sync up and actually start playing from the channel vs my HR20-100.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mattclarke said:


> question.
> 
> how can we check which firmware we are running?
> how can we check/force an update?
> ...


Using your remote: Menu-Parental, Fav's & Setup-System Setup. You will see what software your receiver has. Cutting Edge can help you with your other question.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

Chuck W said:


> It just may fix your problem. If he swaps your box out, see if he has a -500 version of the box. I don't think I have seen anyone say they have the issue discussed in this thread on a -500 version. Most seem to be on the -100 and some with a -200.
> 
> I can tell you, I have an HR24-500 attached to an Onkyo 705 and then onto a Sony XBR4 TV and it has been great so far. No freezeups or audio dropouts like being discussed in this thread. About the only negative I can think of vs my prior HR20-100 is that when changing from a channel that does not have DD5.1 audio to one that has 5.1, with the HR24-500 my Onkyo seems to take about a second or so longer for the audio to sync up and actually start playing from the channel vs my HR20-100.


Thanks for that bit of info, I hope that he has a 500 on the truck.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Chuck W said:


> It just may fix your problem. If he swaps your box out, see if he has a -500 version of the box. I don't think I have seen anyone say they have the issue discussed in this thread on a -500 version. Most seem to be on the -100 and some with a -200.
> 
> I can tell you, I have an HR24-500 attached to an Onkyo 705 and then onto a Sony XBR4 TV and it has been great so far. No freezeups or audio dropouts like being discussed in this thread. About the only negative I can think of vs my prior HR20-100 is that when changing from a channel that does not have DD5.1 audio to one that has 5.1, with the HR24-500 my Onkyo seems to take about a second or so longer for the audio to sync up and actually start playing from the channel vs my HR20-100.


Thank you for this info; data points like this are certainly useful. If anyone else has any "no problems with an HR24-X00 sending HDMI to an Onkyo receiver" experience please do post them (with your HR24 & Onkyo model numbers).


----------



## Jnipz (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a HR 24-100 connected through a Pioneer Elite SC-37 and all of the same issues. So it's not just with Onkyo.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Jnipz said:


> I have a HR 24-100 connected through a Pioneer Elite SC-37 and all of the same issues. So it's not just with Onkyo.


Yeah, when I asked a tech (who did indeed come out and do a nice job cleaning up the cabling on the roof from the original install), he said he had only heard of issues with Pioneers. I believe Pioneeers and Onkyos are the only two AVR brands I've seen listed here with similar problems, not that that excludes the possibility of other brands having problems of course.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I have an HR24-100 and when it is hooked up to my Denon AVR-2807, it loses audio and then totally freezes several times a night; especially when fast forwarding or rewinding. If I hook it directly to my plasma, it shows the issue only about once or twice a week. So add Denon to that list.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

DJ Rob said:


> So add Denon to that list.


Ah yes, looking back I see that rcliffor also reported problems with a Denon. I've updated my first post and its title with what I think is an accurate summary of the info in the thread, and a request for people to report on problems (and also lack thereof) with similar setups. I also sent a mod a request to update the thread's title (that shows up in the forum listing) accordingly.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

mpod said:


> Yeah, when I asked a tech (who did indeed come out and do a nice job cleaning up the cabling on the roof from the original install), he said he had only heard of issues with Pioneers. I believe Pioneeers and Onkyos are the only two AVR brands I've seen listed here with similar problems, not that that excludes the possibility of other brands having problems of course.


I'm having the same issue with a Yamaha AVR. It's the box folks, not the receivers in my opinion.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My wifes HR24-100 has been running perfectly since July will no problems. My hr20-700 recently has been having freeze-ups, pixalation and cannot forward or rewind. Picture freezes and have to reboot. Also cannot get VOD now even though internet connection tests ok. Called DTV and they will send tech out. Had a HR20 die in July and I believe they will have to replace this one.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DJ Rob said:


> I have an HR24-100 and when it is hooked up to my Denon AVR-2807, it loses audio and then totally freezes several times a night; especially when fast forwarding or rewinding. If I hook it directly to my plasma, it shows the issue only about once or twice a week. So add Denon to that list.


Have you tried hooking up your HR24-500 at the location where the HR24-100 is now? If so, does the HR24-500 freeze up like the HR24-100? Trying to determine if ChuckW is correct about the issue being with the 100's and 200's and not the 500's.



MartyS said:


> I'm having the same issue with a Yamaha AVR. It's the box folks, not the receivers in my opinion.


Do you have an HR24-100, 200, or 500?


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone think there is hope of DirecTV fixing this through software? I just got my 2TB eSATA going this week and I am trying to decide if I should go ahead and insist my HR24-100 be replaced with a 500? Or will that be another set of issues?


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

MartyS said:


> I'm having the same issue with a Yamaha AVR. It's the box folks, not the receivers in my opinion.


Well just to be clear as more people reported similar problems I definitely felt the flaw was with the HR24s; I've never had any HDMI w/ audio routing problems with any other devices hooked up to my Onkyo. But it is certainly beginning to sound like these problems might not be limited to connections to a subset of receiver brands. Perhaps they may just occur more frequently with some brands, as evidenced by people having multiple HR24 replacements but still having the same problems? Unfortunately it's hard to say anything for sure at this point with the limited number of data points we have.

That said what model HR24 do you have Marty?


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

CBMC said:


> Have you tried hooking up your HR24-500 at the location where the HR24-100 is now? If so, does the HR24-500 freeze up like the HR24-100? Trying to determine if ChuckW is correct about the issue being with the 100's and 200's and not the 500's.


I have HR24-500's and HR24-100's. BOTH HR24-100's lose audio and then freeze like I described earlier.

Both HR24-500's have not had any freezing issues with the Denon. But the -500's seem to have a jagged video problem with SD content at "1080i Original Format".

So I end up trying to use the -100's more than I want to with this freezing issue.

I use each model about 3 hours a day through the Denon.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

mpod said:


> Well just to be clear as more people reported similar problems I definitely felt the flaw was with the HR24s; I've never had any HDMI w/ audio routing problems with any other devices hooked up to my Onkyo. But it is certainly beginning to sound like these problems might not be limited to connections to a subset of receiver brands. Perhaps they may just occur more frequently with some brands, as evidenced by people having multiple HR24 replacements but still having the same problems? Unfortunately it's hard to say anything for sure at this point with the limited number of data points we have.
> 
> That said what model HR24 do you have Marty?


I have the HR24-100.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mpod said:


> Well just to be clear as more people reported similar problems I definitely felt the flaw was with the HR24s; I've never had any HDMI w/ audio routing problems with any other devices hooked up to my Onkyo.


Ditto here with my HR24-100 connected to my Onkyo here...no audio problems whatsoever.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ditto here with my HR24-100 connected to my Onkyo here...no audio problems whatsoever.


What model Onkyo? Is the HR24 signal running to the Onkyo pass through via HDMI?


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

CBMC said:


> What model Onkyo? Is the HR24 signal running to the Onkyo pass through via HDMI?


Since *hdtvfan0001*'s ditto-ing me here I wasn't clear if he meant that he never had any problems with HDMI audio+video to his Onkyo with *other* HDMI devices (like me), or if he didn't actually have any problems with *anything* connected to his Onkyo *including* the HR24. Hopefully he'll clarify.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

Since switching to Optical audio 5 days ago I have experienced 0 freeze ups. I have tried hard to get it to freeze up by doing a bunch of ffwd, rrwd, slow motion, etc. Before switching, it might have taken me 5-10 minutes to get it to freeze up when I had the HDMI pass-through the Onkyo. I can say with a fair amount of certainty that the Onkyo is causing the freeze up. Obviously, the HR24 software has some problem with these receivers. mpod, I will chime in and say that I have had a Roku, a Blu-Ray player, an Xbox, and a HR22 all connected through the pass through of the Onkyo and have never had such a problem.

A tech is supposed to come next Wednesday (Oct. 1). Any idea if there is anyway that I can check to see if he will have a HR24-500 on his truck before they come, or make sure he has one?


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Just an update that since grudgingly going back to the HDMI-to-TV and digital-audio-to-Onkyo workaround once again I haven't experienced any lockups with my HR24-100. It's been about a week.

One thought I had that has no testing/evidence whatsover to support it is that the HR24's receivers really don't like when a Fast Forward / RW / Skip Forward / program/channel change etc. runs into (perhaps only ends upon) one of the many brief audio gaps reported in the audio dropouts thread. Effectively when "begin play at this point" meets "problem with the transmitted audio" and the HR24 is connected to an AVR via HDMI then the unit freaks out. Again, I have no evidence to support this, but it could tie the two issues together and could probably be tested by someone still suffering with a freezing-up HDMI to AVR configuration (it clearly shouldn't be hard to find a gap in a recorded program's audio).


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

mpod said:


> Just an update that since grudgingly going back to the HDMI-to-TV and digital-audio-to-Onkyo workaround once again I haven't experienced any lockups with my HR24-100. It's been about a week.
> 
> One thought I had that has no testing/evidence whatsover to support it is that the HR24's receivers really don't like when a Fast Forward / RW / Skip Forward / program/channel change etc. runs into (perhaps only ends upon) one of the many brief audio gaps reported in the audio dropouts thread. Effectively when "begin play at this point" meets "problem with the transmitted audio" and the HR24 is connected to an AVR via HDMI then the unit freaks out. Again, I have no evidence to support this, but it could tie the two issues together and could probably be tested by someone still suffering with a freezing-up HDMI to AVR configuration (it clearly shouldn't be hard to find a gap in a recorded program's audio).


I have rerouted my hdmi to my tv and also have experienced 0 freeze ups.

Have you tried to get an HR24-500 as a replacement? I know that someone reported earlier that they thought that the problems were just in the 100 and 200 series of the HR24? I have a tech coming tomorrow and will try to get one and if I get one I will report whether or not the problem persists.


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

ive switched to hdmi straight to the tv with audio only going to the Onkyo receiver. I have not had a freeze up since (about 5 days).


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

mattclarke said:


> ive switched to hdmi straight to the tv with audio only going to the Onkyo receiver. I have not had a freeze up since (about 5 days).


Out of curiosity, what model is your HR24? (100, 200, or 500)

With all the reports of people switching to optical and not having any freeze-ups it is pretty safe to say that the problem is with the way that the HR24 and the audio receiver react together. Now what are the proper venues to get a firmware update to fix it? With the popularity of Onkyo receivers (and Denons, Yamaha's, etc.), I would have to think that quite a few people are calling and complaining about this. When will Directv fix it?


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

CBMC said:


> Have you tried to get an HR24-500 as a replacement? I know that someone reported earlier that they thought that the problems were just in the 100 and 200 series of the HR24? I have a tech coming tomorrow and will try to get one and if I get one I will report whether or not the problem persists.


I haven't tried yet but the very nice tech who came out to do the cable cleanup on my roof did leave his cell phone number and told me to call if I had any further issues. (At that point 0x40d wasn't out yet and I was hoping it would fix the issue.) So I'm definitely considering calling him and seeing if I could specifically get an HR24-500. I look forward to hearing if you get one and if it seems to fix the problem.



CBMC said:


> With all the reports of people switching to *optical *and not having any freeze-ups it is pretty safe to say that the problem is with the way that the HR24 and the audio receiver react together. Now what are the proper venues to get a firmware update to fix it? With the popularity of Onkyo receivers (and Denons, Yamaha's, etc.), I would have to think that quite a few people are calling and complaining about this. When will Directv fix it?


Just wanted to point out that a coax digital audio also works. As for DirecTV fixing it, yes it seems like it should be trivial for them to reproduce the problem but that audio dropout thread doesn't give me much hope for a timely fix... I'm a new subscriber so I don't personally know but that thread suggests they've had transmitted program issues for about a year or so now and still haven't fixed them, just slightly changed the symptoms.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

Well the tech that came out did not have the HR24-500. He seemed to be quite aware of the problem I was having and said he would see if he could get his hands on a 500 series. Left his phone number. For now it looks like I will continue the optical route. Lets hope that Directv addresses this with a firmware update soon.


----------



## Jnipz (Jul 21, 2010)

Does Directv even look at these threads?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Jnipz said:


> Does Directv even look at these threads?


Sometimes. They do however, consistantly review the issues threads for each receiver/software release. Those issue threads are stickied at the top of this forum. Placing a full description of the issue there, which as much detail as possible, will ensure that they have the best chance at having enough information to address the issue.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

Jnipz said:


> Does Directv even look at these threads?


The tech today made it like it is a common problem (the audio lose force reset), and that Directv is working on it. He had seen it before and he said the only thing to do is not to use the pass-through on the receiver. Like I said, he did give me his number and said he would try to get an HR24-500, but I am not even sure if that will fix the issue, I just haven't seen anyone complain about having the issue with that model.


----------



## Rage187 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hr24-100 locks up daily with Onkyo TX-SR804 using HDMI passthrough.

Reset fixes it. Occurs when using fast forward or 30 second skip.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

Rage187 said:


> Hr24-100 locks up daily with Onkyo TX-SR804 using HDMI passthrough.
> 
> Reset fixes it. Occurs when using fast forward or 30 second skip.


I have just ran hdmi to tv and then optical out on tv to receiver, haven't had a freeze up in nearly a week. (Was happening once a day with the HDMI through the Onkyo) Hopefully Direct will have a fix for this soon, since it seems to be a somewhat widespread problem. Does anyone who has an HR24-100 or 200 hooked up through the pass-through of an Onkyo not have freezeups?


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

I had the freeze up last night when fast forwarding 

When I get home i will check which model of the H24 i have. *EDIT* i have a H24-100

But this has happened with pass through HDMI as well as a straight line to the TV.

 the reset also cancels any recordings happening and they do not re-initiate after the box boots back up.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

mattclarke said:


> I had the freeze up last night when fast forwarding
> 
> When I get home i will check which model of the H24 i have. *EDIT* i have a H24-100
> 
> But this has happened with pass through HDMI as well as a straight line to the TV.


When you did HDMI straight to the TV, did you do digital audio out to your receiver, or just do audio from the HDMI on your TV? I guess still a 3rd option would be digital audio out from your TV back to your stereo.


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

mpod said:


> When you did HDMI straight to the TV, did you do digital audio out to your receiver, or just do audio from the HDMI on your TV? I guess still a 3rd option would be digital audio out from your TV back to your stereo.


I dont have cables for digital audio, so i run Red and White audio cables to the home stereo receiver.

what a limiting factor is should include is:

my setup is like the attached image. NO external wires, when doing my renos i ran the wiring up the wall and through the studs out to where the tv is. i am not going to settle fore rerunning wires along the wall to the components. that being said, i only ran 1 power and two sets of hdmi to the tv, ASSUMING that is all i would need. hence no digital audio and no RGB connections.

*not to scale*


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice diagram. 

Yeah, one would hope/expect that even just one HDMI would have been all you needed. The reason I asked about the digital audio is because you said you get the freezes even with HDMI direct to the TV, which many of us who have done HDMI direct to TV + digital audio out to the receiver have not. I actually don't know with my setup if the HR24 puts digital audio on the HDMI to TV at the same time it outputs digital audio directly via coax/optical (I always listen through the stereo so the TV volume is always off).

What I was thinking was maybe connecting digital audio directly means the HR24 doesn't multiplex audio with the HDMI video, but without the digital out connection (like with your RCA cables) it still multiplexes audio with video connected to your TV, and it dislikes your TV just as much as it dislikes our receivers getting HDMI audio. That's probably not likely, but... one thing you can check is if you've got Dolby Digital set to On in the HR24 Audio Settings, and if so turn it off and see if that stops the freezing from occurring with your setup.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

mattclark said:


> I dont have cables for digital audio, so i run Red and White audio cables to the home stereo receiver.
> 
> what a limiting factor is should include is:
> 
> ...


I have my optical audio going from the tv out to the Onkyo Receiver in. I have nothing connected to the audio jack of my HR24. (just the HDMI out of HR24 to TV in w/HDMI audio turned off, Dolby Digital turned on @ HR24) Now I do have the HDMI audio turned off on my tv. But I would have to think that the problem would affect 10x as many people if tvs were causing the problem. I would have to believe that the majority of people have the hdmi going straight to their tvs. I would definitely try what mpod suggested, also I assume your audio through the HDMI @ the tv is turned off. I will try turning back on my tv audio through the hdmi and see if I can get it to mess up.

Out of curiosity, are you experiencing a full freeze every time? What happens to me is a complete audio drop, sometimes followed by a temporary freeze, sometimes a freeze at the live spot that will play when rewound, then freeze again, but always requires a restart. Your problem might be fixed with a new box if it is just a bad box and not the same problems others are having in this forum. You might try getting another box. You shouldn't have to pay anything, and tell them to make sure you get an HR24, if they can't guarantee it, tell them you want someone to come out to make sure you receive the HR24.

Also, still have yet to restart since switching to the optical over a week ago.


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

I will try turning off the HDMI audio as well as the Dolby Digital.

One thing I have noticed is that this freezing NEVER HAPPENS when playing through MVR! *touches wood*.

I can feel pretty confident saying this too, as we are always watching MVR in our bedroom that is also hooked up via HDMI and never once had a freeze/lockup.

I will report back after turning off the audio. If it still happens I will loook into digital audio cables.

CBMC - It is always a full freeze. It always happens when fast forwarding (through commercials).

Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I've tried my HR24-100 with audio via HDMI and optical. Both ways I have lockups but not as often via optical though. With HDMI it was once or twice a day while with optical, about every 2 days.

I've also experienced it via MRV and not.

And it's always when trying to skip ahead or back with a recording or live TV.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DJ Rob said:


> I've tried my HR24-100 with audio via HDMI and optical. Both ways I have lockups but not as often via optical though. With HDMI it was once or twice a day while with optical, about every 2 days.
> 
> I've also experienced it via MRV and not.
> 
> And it's always when trying to skip ahead or back with a recording or live TV.


I was experiencing it every day with hdmi also, but haven't for a week with optical. Although, I do have the HR24-200, not 100. I have upgraded my box firmware with the Cutting Edge Program firmware and changed back to HDMI pass through. Did some intense ffwd and rrwd last night and didn't get a freezup, but I doubt that the firmware update fixed the problem. I will report my results over the next couple of days, or when a freezup occurs.



mattclarke said:


> CBMC - It is always a full freeze. It always happens when fast forwarding (through commercials).


If I were you, I would definitely try to get another box. I don't know if it will fix the problem for sure, but it is definitely worth a try. Correct me if I am wrong, are most people experiencing a full freeze or a complete audio drop? (which then sometimes is followed by a freeze)


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I've tried the last 2 Cutting Edge firmwares (including the latest one from Friday) hoping they have fixed it and it still locks up for me with both HDMI and optical audio out with video via HDMI showing all of the same symptoms I've stated earlier.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DJ Rob said:


> I've tried the last 2 Cutting Edge firmwares (including the latest one from Friday) hoping they have fixed it and it still locks up for me with both HDMI and optical audio out with video via HDMI showing all of the same symptoms I've stated earlier.


Definitely call directv, get another box, that way you can eliminate a bad box as the cause, or maybe it will fix your problem. Just make sure that they can guarantee you an HR24, and if not, have them send out a tech to make sure you get an HR24. Make sure they waive the tech visit cost also.

Well I had my first need for reset. No freezup at all, just a complete loss of audio. Tried turning everything off and back on, no luck. The rewind function still worked though. Well it looks like I am back to optical for now.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

CBMC said:


> Definitely call directv, get another box, that way you can eliminate a bad box as the cause, or maybe it will fix your problem. Just make sure that they can guarantee you an HR24, and if not, have them send out a tech to make sure you get an HR24. Make sure they waive the tech visit cost also.
> 
> Well I had my first need for reset. No freezup at all, just a complete loss of audio. Tried turning everything off and back on, no luck. The rewind function still worked though. Well it looks like I am back to optical for now.


I have had 3 HR24-100's and they all do it.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DJ Rob said:


> I have had 3 HR24-100's and they all do it.


Well lets all just hope that Direct is working on a fix for this. It would be interesting if you could get your hands on a HR-500 and see if that fixes the issues, but unfortunately it seems hard to get those around where I am.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

CBMC said:


> Well lets all just hope that Direct is working on a fix for this. It would be interesting if you could get your hands on a HR-500 and see if that fixes the issues, but unfortunately it seems hard to get those around where I am.


I have 2 HR24-500's and they DO NOT have THIS issue hooked up to the same monitor and AV receiver.


----------



## iamkoza (Aug 23, 2010)

thus far, turning off Dolby Digital has "corrected" my problem.... but I don't get DD.... so not a great solution in my mind. As I mentioned before, the HR 21, and 23 did not have this issue with DD.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DJ Rob said:


> I have 2 HR24-500's and they DO NOT have THIS issue hooked up to the same monitor and AV receiver.


Ok, now I need to get my hands on the HR24-500.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

CBMC said:


> Ok, now I need to get my hands on the HR24-500.


The HR24-500's have other issues though.
What I've seen with all of mine so far:
1) Problems with some OTA recordings (won't play and immediately asks if you want to delete/keep recording) when using an AM21 OTA module.
2) Problem with scaler where you get very jagged video with SD channels at 1080i "Original Format".


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DJ Rob said:


> The HR24-500's have other issues though.
> What I've seen with all of mine so far:
> 1) Problems with some OTA recordings (won't play and immediately asks if you want to delete/keep recording) when using an AM21 OTA module.
> 2) Problem with scaler where you get very jagged video with SD channels at 1080i "Original Format".


I think I would rather experience those problems. I don't have an am21. And very little of what I watch is in SD, but it would be easy to put the box into native, then you wouldn't have to worry about the box scaling the video. Of course this would mean slow channel changes. I really wonder how much different the hardware is on these boxes that causes some of them to behave so poorly. (between the HR24-100, 200, and 500)


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I have two new HR24-500's running 0x040D that are about three days old. I'm not on SWIM yet and only one is hooked to the network. The problems affect both receivers.

1 HR24 is hooked to a Sharp Aquos via HDMI, is not networked yet, and currently is set up for only one satellite tuner.
1 HR24 is hooked to a Sony Bravia via HDMI, is networked, and is set up for dual tuners.

Sometimes I can't turn a unit ON with the remote or by touching the power button on the front panel
Other times I can't turn a unit OFF with the remote or my mashing the panel.

Red Button Reboots are all that works.
I promised my wife these would be better than the HR20 we had and so far we're somewhat disappointed by their lack of reliability. 
Just wanted to chime in with my woes.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback on the 500's flexoffset. I don't need OTA capabilities, nor do I tend to watch any SD programming, but that behavior does give me pause on considering trying to switch to a 500 given that I've had 2 weeks of stability or so with my 100 doing the digital audio workaround.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

For those with an HR24-500...

According to the Cutting Edge forum, there WILL be an HR24-500 CE software release tonight. So perhaps you folks will want to give it a shot and see if it helps.


----------



## Jnipz (Jul 21, 2010)

I posted to the DTV technical forums
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10754699&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
and sent in an email with a phone call to support requesting that the engineering dept look into this

DTV stated that they had no knowledge of this issue or the 1 sec audio dropout issue that has plagued us for over a year. We'll see what happens...


----------



## steve841 (Sep 12, 2010)

Add me to this list .... H24 random freezing while fast forwarding..

Requires a reset for me.


----------



## snowtrooper1966 (May 15, 2010)

Lock ups here as well....
HR24-200, latest firmware > Denon 3808ci > Samsung HLS6187W, all via HDMI.
Already had the HR24-200 replaced once with same, still locking up randomly during FF/REW of recorded programming, and once during extended pause of live TV.
Most times accompanied by loss of audio.
Always requires hard reset with the front panel red button.
Best,


----------



## snowtrooper1966 (May 15, 2010)

FWIW, spoke to tech support last night. Was suprised to hear tech admit they are aware of this issue and that engineers are working on a fix....


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update ST, that's good to hear. I'm on 2+ weeks with digital audio out workaround with my HR24-100 and not a single lockup/reboot since then -- and that includes some unit freezes after a skip forward or back that it recovered from just fine if I FF/RW a bit and hit play.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

mpod said:


> Thanks for the update ST, that's good to hear. I'm on 2+ weeks with digital audio out workaround with my HR24-100 and not a single lockup/reboot since then -- and that includes some unit freezes after a skip forward or back that it recovered from just fine if I FF/RW a bit and hit play.


I am in the same boat. Almost three weeks since switching to digital out and no freezes except when switching back to HDMI to check a CE firmware update. After the 0410 Cutting Edge firmware update (9/3/2010) I did try the HDMI again but it froze up within 10 minutes. (I was doing a bunch of trickplay) I did not download the 0411 Cutting Edge Firmware (9/10/2010) but doubt that fixed the problem. I am using the HR24-200.



snowtrooper1966 said:


> FWIW, spoke to tech support last night. Was suprised to hear tech admit they are aware of this issue and that engineers are working on a fix....


That is good to hear. But I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

snowtrooper1966 said:


> FWIW, spoke to tech support last night. Was suprised to hear tech admit they are aware of this issue and that engineers are working on a fix....


Good to hear! I'm still getting lockups with audio either via optical (very couple of days) or HDMI (few times a day) using the last CE and National Release.


----------



## man00 (Feb 26, 2007)

For what its worth I use a SOny HT-IS100 sound system and hr24-100 locks up three or four times during my 5 hour day of watching.


----------



## snowtrooper1966 (May 15, 2010)

Wow, guess the tech was right!
New firmware loaded last night. Read here on DBSTalk it was aimed @ HR24 100 & 200's.
No new features, just improved functionallity?
With the new TV season, torture test tonight w/multiple shows recording & lots of pause, FF & ReW.....


----------



## snowtrooper1966 (May 15, 2010)

Freeze forcing hard rebbot this AM, FF through recorded program with new firmware 0x410....


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

snowtrooper1966 said:


> Freeze forcing hard rebbot this AM, FF through recorded program with new firmware 0x410....


*sigh*


----------



## Rev70 (Sep 25, 2010)

I was having this problem as well... But I think I have a work around for the owners of a Denon 3808CI without having to bypass the receiver by running the HDMI cable straight to the TV. 

I still had to add the optical cable to the mix, but you can assign both the HDMI cable and the Digital cable(Optical/Coax) at the same time. 

So now I have an HDMI cable and a Optical cable running from the HR24/100 to the 3808. Now I can still use the 3808 to convert the 1080i signal to 1080p and use the optical cable for the audio, resulting in one HDMI cable running to my TV instead of 2! For me it is easier to hide an optical cable than another HDMI cable to the back of my TV.

I have put this setup thru a pretty good test, and so far it has passed with flying colors. I will post back at a later date if the problem still exists

So everybody else that is having this problem I hope your Audio receivers will let you assign both connections at the same time. I really wish I had figured this out before the installer came back out and swapped my HR24/200 and replaced it with a 100! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I've been using that config for a few weeks and I'm still getting the freezes once every couple of days when fast forwarding or rewinding. It does seem to be better than using just HDMI for audio but it is not an 100% fix.

I hope Directv will just fix it right so we can use our receivers like we can do with the HR23 and old units.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

I have 0x413 (9/24 cutting edge download) and have yet to have a freeze thru hdmi. I have had it since Saturday. Now I haven't watched much recorded stuff, mostly just sports. I also haven't used a ton trickplay stuff, probably will try to do alot of trick play and see if I can get it to freeze tonight.


----------



## joedanger (Sep 27, 2010)

I am having the same problem with my HR24-200. I have a Denon AVR-791 receiver and a Sony KDL-40V3000 TV. The audio and video freeze up while rr/ff no matter if I have the HDMI hooked into the receiver or directly to the tv. The only way I have found to fix this is to turn Dolby Digital off on the Direct TV receiver. I have had 5 Direct TV service techs come to my house for this and none have mentioned that it is a problem. I just want it fixed as I'm sure that everyone else does as well.


----------



## Chadsp76 (Sep 27, 2010)

HR24-100 freezes only during playback while FF or rewinding...

I've only been a DirecTV customer for 3 months and have had 1 HR24 replaced thinking it was a hardware issue. Before replacing, DTV suggested the problem was my HDMI cables and asked me to to change them. Once it persisted they had me do a disk scan to check for errors and then finally sent me a new hddvr, HR24. Well, its still happening! 
Finally stumbled onto this forum and wow, a ton of help! OK so here's what Ive got for the engineers!

DTV receiver - HR24-100
audio receiver - Yamaha RX-V667BL
TV - Samsung LED UN55C6300
all connected via monster HDMI. 

So, as of now it seems like I have to just keep my fingers crossed while watching a recorded show until DTV gives the firmware update???


----------



## briand805 (Sep 28, 2010)

Same issue here// new install on 9/26 hr24-100.. hdmi direct to tv.. Digital coax out to stereo. 

Started freezing today during dvr playback with loss of audio and received an access card error. Lockups as well. We just basically left charter over the exact same issue two days ago.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

CBMC said:


> I have 0x413 (9/24 cutting edge download) and have yet to have a freeze thru hdmi. I have had it since Saturday. Now I haven't watched much recorded stuff, mostly just sports. I also haven't used a ton trickplay stuff, probably will try to do alot of trick play and see if I can get it to freeze tonight.


After one night, it is looking good to me too. No lockups after using 30 skip a few hundred times during some NFL games. BUT I'm going to give it another day or two before I say it is fixed though.


----------



## Deklof (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a new HR24-200 connected through HDMI to a Denon A1910. It is a new SWM install with the latest HD24 software. In addition I have the Whole Home system with an H21 receiver connected directly to the a Samsung 46" LED TV with HDMI and to a Panasonic BluRay/Amplifier with digital optical cable.

Last night the HR24 locked up 4 times during Monday Night Football, always in conjunction with fast forward. I can use fast forward on the H21/Samsung hookup without problems, so the HR24 problem seems to be related to the HDMI hookup to the Denon. D* may be working on the problem, but they certainly have not solved it. 

I have read the threads on using HDMI to the TV and digital audio to the receiver, but I have only one HDMI connection on my TV and use the Denon's 4 HDMI inputs to interface my BlueRay, the DVR, and my video cameras to the TV. If I go direct to the TV I will need to get some kind of HDMI switch and have to fool around with yet another stepo in switching from BluRay to TV. Yuch! The setup going through the Denon worked perfectly when I had FIOS TV.

I switched from Verizon FIOS to D* because 1) The FIOS receiver has an occasional problem (three or four times in 2 years) where a recorded show will not play back and there is no way to recover it, 2) FIOS DVR disk capacity is pretty limited, and 3) I was never crazy about the FIOS user interface. The straw that broke the camel's back on switching away from FIOS was when my recording of the opening day Patriots game would not play back -- that was just too much to bear.

However, I am thinking about switching back to FIOS because the problems I am now having with D* are much more serious than an occasional missed show.

In addition to the frequent lockups on my DVR equipped Panasonic Plasma, I am having the same short audio dropouts that others have encountered.

More serious is that when trying to record one HD show on the HR24 and watch another HD show recorded earlier on the HR24 through the Whole-Home network/H21, I frequently lose audio and get jagged broken video signals. To me it seems like a band width issue with the network.

Finally, the video on demand is marginal. It takes hours to download an HD movie, and I cannot download a show and watch a recorded program on the H21/Samsung setup because of the limited bandwidth of the network.

I have also been told by D* tech support that when playing back a recording from the HD24 through the H21, only a stereo audio signal is transmitted through the network even if the recording is DD because of band width limitations. I haven't yet tested this. My rear speakers on the H21/Samsung setup do produce sound, but it may be the audio receiver expanding the stereo audio to the rear speakers rather than a true 5.1 DD signal.

As far as I am concerned the lock ups and inability to watch a recorded HD show on by H21/Samsung TV while recording another on the HR24 are fundamental failures, not annoyances. If a fix is not imminent I plan to go back to FIOS and fight with D* about the early cancellation penalties.


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

I've had my HR24-100 for two weeks, replacing a 4-year-old HR20-700. Everything was fantastic until last night. I was watching a recording while it was still recording and about 15 minutes in, after ffff/rrrr-ing through commericials, the recording froze. When I exited, live TV no longer had sound. If I went back to the recording, and rewound a bit then started playing again, I would get sound for a second or 2, then no sound and the recording would freeze in the same spot it had before. I unplugged the machine to do a reset and everything seemed fine, sound was back. Started watching a porogram that was still recording and fff/rrr-d through commercials without incident several time, but then about 45 minutes in, while fff the dvr froze completely; could not exit the recording, could not change channels, could not turn unit off. But after a few minutes, the unit reset itself. I watched a recording that was made a week or so ago without any problems. So I'm wondering if the problem only occurs while fff/rrr during something that is currently recording. I watched Boardwalk Empire on Sunday night after it had been recording for 15 minutes or so, but since it's HBO there were no commercials to fff through and it worked fine.

Glad I found this post, so I know it isn't just me. Guess I'll just try not watching anything until it has fully recorded and see if that makes the difference. I can live with that workaround for awhile, but that isn't the way the machine is supposed to work. They need to get this fixed.


----------



## man00 (Feb 26, 2007)

Service guy just left my home, he called tech and told them about my problems with locking up recorded programs..they said they do not support third party hardware, and their receiver is made to hook to the tv not any AV hardware.

so when it was all said and done..no help and do not expect any from DTV
HR24-100 Sony HTS100


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

man00 said:


> Service guy just left my home, he called tech and told them about my problems with locking up recorded programs..they said they do not support third party hardware, and their receiver is made to hook to the tv not any AV hardware.
> 
> so when it was all said and done..no help and do not expect any from DTV
> HR24-100 Sony HTS100


Just call back and talk to another CSR... you'll likely get a different answer.

THousands of users are connected to AVR's and many folks out here have had units replaced because of handshake issues


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

I purchased an HR24-500 from Solid Signal a couple of months ago. I had the freezing issues, sound issues, and at times the right half of my screen went black while the left side still showed a picture. I have the Protection Plan, so I called Direct TV. After going through some telephone troubleshooting, they decided that I needed a new unit. I explained that I had purchased the HR24 (I know that it's a lease), so I requested that they send me another HR24 as my replacement. They put the request in the notes, and assured me that they would send me another HR24.....and they did.

I received a brand new HR24-100, and shipped back my -500. I am still experiencing freeze-ups. In addition, when I switch from an HD channel to a non-HD channel, I will not get any sound. If I reboot the system, the sound on non-HD channels returns. The HDMI from my HR24 is connected to my Pioneer AV system, as is my Pioneer BD player. After reading some of the threads above, I was considering connecting the HR24 directly to the TV (KDL-46XBR2) and then running an optical connection from the HR24 to the AV unit. But some of the above thread writers have done this, and some of the freezing problems still exist. I also turned of the Dolby, and son of a gun if I didn't also lose the sound on the HD channels. Turing the Dolby back on fixed the sound on the HD channels.

I called Direct TV a few days ago and listed the problems I'm having with this replacement unit. They (tech person....not the CSR) recommeded that I disconnect the DVR from the surge protector and connect it directly to the wall outlet (he said that they don't know why this helps things, but it does). In addition, he wanted me to do a FULL reformat of the DVR. I did the wall outlet connection first, and amazingly, it did help. I did the reformat Sunday night (took about 10 minutes), but Monday morning I experienced another freeze-up (first one in three days compared to 3 or 4 per day before connecting directly to the wall outlet.

The tech (Protection Plan tech) called me yesterday to see how the troubleshooting had gone, and I told them about the freeze-up. She told me that if it happened once, it would probably happen again, so I should get this unit replaced. She started to write the replacement order, and I mentioned that I wanted to make sure that I received an HR24 (fast channel changing, fast reboots, 1080p capability, etc.). This time the CSR told me that they could NOT guarantee what kind of HD DVR I would get. We went back and forth on this for a few minutes....her story did not change.....so I cancelled the replacement order (don't really want to receive a refurbished HR20). I will call again in a couple of days, hopefully speak to a different CSR who might be able to tell me that I will get an HR24, and see how this goes.

After reading about all the HR24 problems, maybe I should reconsider holding out for this unit. I have an HR22 in my other room, and it doesn't have any problems.

BTW - the latest software update on my unit is 0x410, Wednesday, 9/22.

Any thoughts?

Thanks - Mike


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DJ Rob said:


> After one night, it is looking good to me too. No lockups after using 30 skip a few hundred times during some NFL games. BUT I'm going to give it another day or two before I say it is fixed though.


Still no lockups after a few day with 0x413 cutting edge firmware. I am starting to think that this firmware addressed something because it is definitely better (if not fixed). DJ Rob, any freezeups yet on 0x413?


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

CBMC said:


> Still no lockups after a few day with 0x413 cutting edge firmware. I am starting to think that this firmware addressed something because it is definitely better (if not fixed). DJ Rob, any freezeups yet on 0x413?


I used my HR24-100 last night for a few hours and still no lockups running HDMI to my Denon receiver. I'm 99.9% sure that they have fixed the lockups/lost audio issue with the latest CE. Hopefully it will be rolled out soon to everyone!


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DJ Rob said:


> I used my HR24-100 last night for a few hours and still no lockups running HDMI to my Denon receiver. I'm 99.9% sure that they have fixed the lockups/lost audio issue with the latest CE. Hopefully it will be rolled out soon to everyone!


That's good to hear. No freezeups for me either since switching to 0x413 on Friday.(9/24)


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

CBMC said:


> That's good to hear. No freezeups for me either since switching to 0x413 on Friday.(9/24)


Well this is certainly encouraging. I'm probably OK with the digital coax workaround for now (finally reprogrammed my Harmony remote to handle all of that for me), but out of curiosity how does one get cutting edge firmwares installed?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

mpod said:


> Well this is certainly encouraging. I'm probably OK with the digital coax workaround for now (finally reprogrammed my Harmony remote to handle all of that for me), but out of curiosity how does one get cutting edge firmwares installed?


Check out this forum. Be sure to read and understand the rules and risks involved.


----------



## elmoglick (Sep 22, 2010)

CBMC said:


> That's good to hear. No freezeups for me either since switching to 0x413 on Friday.(9/24)


Have you noticed any change in DD audio dropouts with this build?


----------



## phoenix73 (Sep 30, 2010)

I switched from the Charter system of constant hardware crashes in missed tech appointments thinking that I would get better quality and support.

1. HR24-200 via HDM to 
2. Denon AVR-2311CI
3. Samsung TV UN55C6900VFXZA
4. 2TB Apricorn Hard drive storage 

All are connected by HDMI to the Denon and HDMI to the TV. Audio processing on the receiver and the DD is on.

I had the system installed with whole house networking and have 3 other H23 HD receivers on the newtork

I get the exact same freezes. All will be well and playing a recorded program, then commercial and I fast forward or skip. Then it freezes. Nothing can be done and I have to hard boot. Upon hard booting, when it starts up I have no access ot the external hard drives, thus no recordings, so I have to pull the plugs and repower cycle.

I've tried resetting with the red button, nothing different.

I tried going through the hard drive test and the internal always passes. I can't get it to test the external hard drive since it doesn't seem to see it an time when in the diagnostics mode.

So I am with you and will be watching this closely. 

Hopefully there will be a fix with all of this activity.

Mike


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

DogLover said:


> Check out this forum. Be sure to read and understand the rules and risks involved.


Much obliged, thanks.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

elmoglick said:


> Have you noticed any change in DD audio dropouts with this build?


No, never noticed a ton of them before, but have noticed a few with the 0x413. That being said, the audio dropouts never happened often enough to really bother me, so just I am just guessing when I say they are about the same.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

mpod said:


> Much obliged, thanks.


You can only download the Cutting edge on Friday and Saturday between 11:00 PM EST and 2:30 AM EST. Certain weeks their may not be a download for your box. Also, sometimes they only release firmware for certain sub-models of a box. For example, 3 weeks ago they only had a release for the HR24-100, and not the HR24-200.


----------



## man00 (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay what is the problem of using the optic cable instead of HDMI? Any advantage of HDMI from DVR to AV over optic ?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

man00 said:


> Okay what is the problem of using the optic cable instead of HDMI? Any advantage of HDMI from DVR to AV over optic ?


No.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

man00 said:


> Okay what is the problem of using the optic cable instead of HDMI? Any advantage of HDMI from DVR to AV over optic ?


No quality advantage, but it is slightly easier for me to switch sources. (1 less button on my remote macro sequence )

I am a little afraid to upgrade to 0x415 thru the cutting edge tonight. DJ Rob, did you install the cutting edge this week? Did it break the HDMI fix? Just don't want to go to the new firmware if it were to break the fix.


----------



## man00 (Feb 26, 2007)

Some lady from DTV called me today..told me the problem is on their end, (locking up playing recorded programs). But then said it was my problem for running HDMI to the AV and not the TV. Then said a software update may fix it, but said there is nothing they can do because they haven't heard of any other issues like these in this thread. So in other words don't expect much from them


----------



## HRPretzel (Oct 5, 2010)

On my second HR24 DVR. Both would freeze up when fast forwarding recordings and I would have to system reboot. 

I did have my DVR via hdmi to my receiver (Denon AVR-790) and hdmi from my receiver to TV.

Once I switched it so my DVR went directly to my TV and I used a toslink for audio to my receiver... no more freezes. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

HRPretzel said:


> On my second HR24 DVR. Both would freeze up when fast forwarding recordings and I would have to system reboot.
> 
> I did have my DVR via hdmi to my receiver (Denon AVR-790) and hdmi from my receiver to TV.
> 
> Once I switched it so my DVR went directly to my TV and I used a toslink for audio to my receiver... no more freezes. Thanks for the thread!


HRPRetzel, and anyone who wants to use the HDMI but are having freezing issues. Try to download the new cutting edge firmware. It worked for me perfectly. I believe it was 0x413 (and forward)that fixed the problem. There is a window to download this, usaully Friday and Saturday, between 11:00 PM and 2:30 am ET. It is easy to upgrade, just reset receiver and at first blue screen hit 0 2 4 6 8 (about one number per second), it should start to download the new firmware. (It can only be downloaded at certain times, check this thread for more info) I downloaded 0x413 a few weeks ago and haven't had one freezeup since. (was having 1-2 per day before update) I haven't updated my firmware since then but would think that the newer firmwares would keep the fix. DJ Rob, who was having the same problems also says the new firmware has fixed his problem. Anyone else who has updated to the Cutting Edge firmware, please let us know if it has fixed your freezeups.


----------



## Jnipz (Jul 21, 2010)

CBMC said:


> HRPRetzel, and anyone who wants to use the HDMI but are having freezing issues. Try to download the new cutting edge firmware. It worked for me perfectly. I believe it was 0x413 (and forward)that fixed the problem. There is a window to download this, usaully Friday and Saturday, between 11:00 PM and 2:30 am ET. It is easy to upgrade, just reset receiver and at first blue screen hit 0 2 4 6 8 (about one number per second), it should start to download the new firmware. (It can only be downloaded at certain times, check this thread for more info) I downloaded 0x413 a few weeks ago and haven't had one freezeup since. (was having 1-2 per day before update) I haven't updated my firmware since then but would think that the newer firmwares would keep the fix. DJ Rob, who was having the same problems also says the new firmware has fixed his problem. Anyone else who has updated to the Cutting Edge firmware, please let us know if it has fixed your freezeups.


I have 0x415 and it fixed the issue. I tried multiple times to get it to reproduce the lock ups and it will not. It is fixed!!!! Now they need to address those 1 sec audio dropouts that has plagued us for some time.


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

I have an HR24-100 unit, and I was experiencing the same freeze-ups as many of you have described. The last software download (0x413, from 6 October) seems to have resolved this issue. I have tried to force a freeze-up with a lot of fast-forwards and reverses, but was unable to do so. It appears that the DirecTV people have finally found a fix. This was my second HR24 (first unit was an HR24-500, purchased from Solid Signal back in July). I had so many problems with it that DirecTV replaced it with my current unit. I was still having the same freeze-up problems until this latest software update.

After a few months, I guess I'm now a happy camper.

Mike


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Michael - AZ said:


> I have an HR24-100 unit, and I was experiencing the same freeze-ups as many of you have described. The last software download (0x413, from 6 October) seems to have resolved this issue. I have tried to force a freeze-up with a lot of fast-forwards and reverses, but was unable to do so.  It appears that the DirecTV people have finally found a fix. This was my second HR24 (first unit was an HR24-500, purchased from Solid Signal back in July). I had so many problems with it that DirecTV replaced it with my current unit. I was still having the same freeze-up problems until this latest software update.
> 
> After a few months, I guess I'm now a happy camper.
> 
> Mike


As with any new D* boxes, this is to be expected. We went through the same kinds of issues with the HR20-700 when it first came out, and now, short of the 24 series, it is the best box around. It took months and months, but it eventually got there. I know some people say it shouldn't be this way, but it is. It has been, and and it is likely to continue this way. The good news is, most significant problems are eventually cured. The bad news is, it takes time and some of the issues that are not a priority can take forever.


----------



## iamkoza (Aug 23, 2010)

iamkoza said:


> Glad I'm not the only one having issues with the HR 24.... I just love being a part of the public beta test process
> 
> I have an Onkyo 705 AVR, the HR 24 connected to the AVR via HDMI, Dolby D is enabled on the HR 24.... MY video playack freezes occur usually when I am using 30 sec skip if I hit replay to stop the skip... the AVR will freeze every so often... a system reset is my only way out. My sysmptons are exactly as described int he last bullet point of the OP's post. I too ran the system scans and nothing came up... I even got DTV to send me a new Receiver... but still have the same lock-up problems. I defintely do not want to have to run HDMI to the TV and optical to the AVR.... my G/f is somewhat tech challenged... I'm hoping a firmware fix comes out soon.
> 
> Edit: I just checked and see that I have the 0x40d firmware. I got my new receiver on Thursday and didn't use it this weekend until today as I was away from home...


Update, since the last firmware update 10-16-10 I forgot version number. I have not had the receiver freeze on me with DD turned on. For me at least, the problem has been resolved.... edit I see others have posted this... sorry should have read before posting


----------



## miloRoy02 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know this thread is probably closed, but thought I'd put in my 2 cents. I just decided to move into the 20th century by upgrading my two DTV receivers to HD. I did this less than a month ago. After being with DirecTV for about 12 years (I still had one original receiver and a TiVo series 2 hooked up to it because I like TiVo so much and was trying to hold out until the partnership came back. Didn't want to lose that...but...) I decided to take the plunge.

They came out, added the new dish, swapped out one receiver and one SD DVR, added whole home and all the bells and whistles. They downloaded & installed the latest firmware on both receivers. Everything was grand until one of the receivers started freezing and losing sound upon playback of recorded broadcasts. Currently, that particular unit is connected via HDMI to a Pioneer Elite receiver, then HDMI to the TV - the TV (Pioneer Elite HD) is hanging on the wall and the speaker has never been attached to it as I have been listening to it through the receiver since I got it about four years ago.

In what I've been reading here (granted, I may have missed a few posts) it sounds like a lot of folks are saying it is the connection to the receiver that might very well be the culprit. However, with the whole home, I've tried to watch programs from the freezing receiver in another room (through another HR24 receiver where I've not seen any issues) and it STILL freezes/no sound. The playback at that point is obviously not going through the receiver, so I just wanted to put that out there. The problem, I believe is solely with the unit.

I've tried turning it off/unplugging it to no avail. Called DirecTV and of course they won't just send out another receiver without my sitting in front of the receiver with them for hours repeating all the troubleshooting steps I've already done. So - now I've got to set aside time to contact them again, even though they have to know it is a known issue and they should IMHO acknowledge it & either come up with an immediate fix or send out another receiver in hopes that it will work as it should.

~ m


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to DBStalk:
When you upgraded did they reuse your orginal wiring? (rg6) what happen when you run a system test on the freezing receiver?

You may be forced to get on the horn for a service call- you may have other issue's that need addressed.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Milo is right on with this subject. I have 5 HR24-100's and since about November I still have these issues. Had a truck roll in January and they could not fix it.

I just continuously reboot all my HR20, 21, 22, and 23 receivers to minimize the freezing effects enough to keep the wife happy.

I am running a Slim-5, SWM-16, ICK, WHDVR w/10 HD-DVR receivers all with RG6.

When will this go away? Signal strengths are all 93+ on all the birds. :shrug:


----------



## docic (May 5, 2011)

Are there problems or differences with the 24hr-100,200,500 ?


----------

